# New Saskatchewan rules for White Geese and E-Callers



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

I know some of you come up to Saskatchewan to hunt so I thought you might be interested in this new change. If this has already been posted well oops...

_"Hunters may use decoys that represent white phase or blue phase snow geese while hunting waterfall with electronic calls during the fall season. However dark goose decoys that represent white-fronted geese and Canada geese are not permitted while using electronic calls during the fall season."_

New 2009 hunters guide for Saskatchewan is here:

http://www.environment.gov.sk.ca/Defaul ... 209c01a1e9


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Sunday hunting is a biggy too.

I'm glad they cleared that up on the ecallers....although I wonder how "dark" your blues could be? Gotta love gray area laws.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My question is does this include Juvie decoys?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

What part can you not read..... Hunters may use decoys that represent white phase or blue phase snow geese while hunting with electronic calls during the fall season.... I didnt read where it said anything about NO JUVIE decoys. :wink:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Still a little vague. Was just asking. Wouldnt you agree a juvie blue in a dark phase might be boarder line.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They opened it up for all snow/blue goose decoys.....makes enforcement much simpler.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Still a little vague. Was just asking. Wouldnt you agree a juvie blue in a dark phase might be boarder line.


If it is sold as a blue goose decoy, no.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya the Sunday hunting makes my hunting life sooo much easier now.

Freaking awesome.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

The no hunting on Sundays never bothered me before. It was nice to give the birds a day to relax and spend more time scouting. But I always felt bad for the residents that can only hunt on weekends and only had 1 day to hunt. I'm glad they passed it for the sake of the locals.


----------

